# Hintergrund? 2 teile



## Mike5 (26. September 2005)

Hallo...

Ich habe mir im internet ein Template runtergeladen und auf meine Server geladen und bin jetzt auch schon an der fertigstellung aber der hintergrund hat sie wie in 2 teile gespalted.. wie bringe ich das weg? Hab noch ein Bild sodas ihrs besser verstehen könnt: http://mike5.mi.funpic.de/yyyy.jpg/



Hier noch der Link und der code von der Seite:

http://mike5.mi.funpic.de/HTML/dieentstehung.html



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Rotter</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
.style12 {font-family: Tahoma; color: #999999; font-weight: bold; }
.style13 {font-size: 9px; color: #666666; }
.style14 {color: #CCCCCC}
-->
</style>
</head>
<link href="css.css" rel="STYLESHEET" type="text/css">
<body>
<center>
   <table width="776" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="images/index_28.jpg">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="59" rowspan="2" valign="top"><img src="images/sides_01.jpg" width="59" height="459"></td>
    <td height="363" colspan="2" valign="top"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <!--DWLayoutTable-->
        <tr>
          <td width="660" height="69" valign="top"><img src="images/index_02.jpg" width="230" height="69"><img src="images/index_03.jpg" width="201" height="69"><img src="images/index_04.jpg" width="229" height="69"></td>
    </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="150" valign="top"><img src="images/index_06.jpg" width="371" height="171"><img src="images/index_07.jpg" width="289" height="171"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="17" valign="top"><img src="images/index_08.jpg" width="660" height="17"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="27" valign="top"><a href="index.php"><img src="images/index_09.jpg" alt="Home Page" width="104" height="27" border="0"></a><a href="team.php"><img src="images/index_10.jpg" alt="Our Team" width="101" height="27" border="0"></a><a href="videos.php"><img src="images/index_11.jpg" alt="Demo Videos and Screenshots" width="78" height="27" border="0"></a><a href="/forums/"><img src="images/index_12.jpg" alt="Community Message Boards" width="142" height="27" border="0"></a><a href="about.php"><img src="images/index_13.jpg" alt="About Our Clan" width="100" height="27" border="0"></a><a href="signup.php"><img src="images/index_14.jpg" alt="Join Our Team" width="135" height="27" border="0"></a></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="40" valign="top"><img src="images/index_15.jpg" width="660" height="40"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="28" valign="top"><img src="images/index_16.jpg" width="660" height="28"></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td height="11" valign="top"><img src="images/index_17.jpg" width="660" height="11"></td>
        </tr>
                        </table></td>
  <td width="57" rowspan="2" valign="top"><img src="images/sides_05.jpg" width="57" height="459"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="231" height="163" valign="top"><table width="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
      <!--DWLayoutTable-->




      <!--DWLayoutTable-->
      <tr>
        <td width="429" height="28" valign="top"><img src="images/index_19.jpg" width="429" height="28"></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>
        <center><td height="60" valign="top"><div style="margin-left:10px; margin-right:10px"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;<span class="style14"><center>Willkommen auf der offizielen Website von Rotter. Da bei der alten Seite das Design nicht besonders schön war haben wir uns entschieden jemandem den Job zu geben uns eine neue Website zu gestallten dabei kam dies hier heraus! Ich hoffe es gefällt euch. Nun viel Spass auf der Seite von Rotter! </center></span></div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>

      </tr>


  </span></div></td>
      </tr>
    </table></td>
  </tr>
</table>
<table width="776" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" background="images/index_30.jpg">
  <!--DWLayoutTable-->
  <tr>
    <td width="136" height="32"></td>
    <td width="509">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="131"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td height="12"></td>
    <td valign="top"><div align="center">Copyright by Rotter. Webdesign by Mike Planzer </a></div></td>
  <td></td>
  </tr>
</table>
</center>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (26. September 2005)

Überprüfe die rotmarkierten Abschnitte in deinem Quelltext und entferne sie:

```
<tr>
        <center>
          <td height="60" valign="top"><div style="margin-left:10px; margin-right:10px"><!--DWLayoutEmptyCell-->&nbsp;<span class="style14"><center>Willkommen auf der offizielen Website von Rotter. Da bei der alten Seite das Design nicht besonders sch&ouml;n war haben wir uns entschieden jemandem den Job zu geben uns eine neue Website zu gestallten dabei kam dies hier heraus! Ich hoffe es gef&auml;llt euch. Nun viel Spass auf der Seite von Rotter! </center></span></div></td>
      </tr>
      <tr>

      </tr>


  </span></div></td>
```
[editpost] Dein Grafik-Link funktioniert nicht


----------



## Mike5 (26. September 2005)

Ich weiss nicht ob du das selbe meinst...  Ich meine dort wo dieser Text steht im Hintergrund is der hintergrund (index_28.jpg) in zwei Teile geteilt aber das sieht nicht gut aus so... Also möchte ich es weg haben aber weiss nicht wie ich es hinkriege. habe jetzt die rot markierten dinge entfernt aber es blieb gleich


----------



## Maik (26. September 2005)

Dann wirst du in der Grafik *index_28.jpg* den dunkelgrauen/schwarzen Trennstrich entfernen müssen ...  

[editpost]

Da dein Grafik-Link aus dem ersten Posting noch immer nicht funktioniert, weiss ich ansonsten nicht, welche Trennung du meinst.


----------

